# Disneyland/LA area (ADDED VIDEO)



## Amw1064

*Update: mini trip report in post 56*


Anyone want to offer suggestions for which days and how we should do this.  Will arrive by 10am on a Friday and leaving LA area some time on Monday.  Staying in the Hollywood area (undecided at this point) Loews, Orchid Suites, HIExpress Hollywood? Will have a car. Or should we stay up by Universal area or The Grove area?  Any hotel recommendations?

Santa Monica Pier, Warner Brothers Studio Tour, The Grove/Farmers Market, Griffith Observatory, Hollywood sign, Walk of fame, Chinese Theater, Hollywood/Highland mall, a Hollywood tour either Ultimate or Access Hollywood.  They also want to try the Dragon's breath at the Chocolate Chair.

We ended up getting 5 day hoppers for the Disneyland portion of the trip and are using DVC points for Grand CA.

Original post:
We will be going with another family next summer with (2) 15 year old girls.  We know we are doing Disneyland for 4 days and the girls want to do Warner Brothers tour, see the Hollywood sign, Walk of Fame, Chinese Theater & Santa Monica pier.  We will split our hotel between the two areas.  Any other things of interest we should do.  Also where should we stay when doing the Hollywood/LA area things?  Any help or suggestions are appreciated.  Moderate price hotels.  I doubt we will be in them much.


----------



## SteveMP

Do they want to do Universal Hollywood?  You could stay in Universal city, last time I stayed it was around $169, but that will depend on season, or Studio Cit area.  I also recommend La Brea tar pits when near the area.


----------



## SMD

15 year olds would probably also enjoy The Grove/Farmer's Market. Near that there's also LACMA, La Brea Tar Pits and Petersen Automotive Museum. Of those 3, personally, I'd pick LACMA.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Depending on how Hollywood-y the girls want their day to be, they might enjoy the Grove/Farmer's Market more than a museum. (Agreed, I would choose LACMA, too; but I'm not 15!) There are usually pretty good celebrity sightings at both places. And lots of fun shopping and dining, too.


----------



## Amw1064

SteveMP said:


> Do they want to do Universal Hollywood?  You could stay in Universal city, last time I stayed it was around $169, but that will depend on season, or Studio Cit area.  I also recommend La Brea tar pits when near the area.


They do not want to do the actual Universal theme park.  We live in Florida and go to ours.  Everyone recommends the tar pits and I do not understand exactly  what they are.


----------



## Amw1064

SMD said:


> 15 year olds would probably also enjoy The Grove/Farmer's Market. Near that there's also LACMA, La Brea Tar Pits and Petersen Automotive Museum. Of those 3, personally, I'd pick LACMA.


Ok, I have to ask.  What does LACMA stand for?


----------



## Amw1064

theluckyrabbit said:


> Depending on how Hollywood-y the girls want their day to be, they might enjoy the Grove/Farmer's Market more than a museum. (Agreed, I would choose LACMA, too; but I'm not 15!) There are usually pretty good celebrity sightings at both places. And lots of fun shopping and dining, too.


Any area you would recommend to stay near for our 2 or 3 nights over in that area?


----------



## SteveMP

Amw1064 said:


> Ok, I have to ask.  What does LACMA stand for?




Lacma is the LA County Museum of Art.  If you go to the tar pita you can walk next door there too.  The tar pits are literally pits if tar where mammoths and other animals got trapped in the ice age etc.  so tons of fossils on display and you can watch them clean and organize fossils etc, great and fascinating learning interaction there.

https://tarpits.org/

And if they/you like art, http://www.lacma.org/


----------



## Amw1064

SteveMP said:


> Lacma is the LA County Museum of Art.  If you go to the tar pita you can walk next door there too.  The tar pits are literally pits if tar where mammoths and other animals got trapped in the ice age etc.  so tons of fossils on display and you can watch them clean and organize fossils etc, great and fascinating learning interaction there.
> 
> https://tarpits.org/
> 
> And if they/you like art, http://www.lacma.org/


Hmmmm, not sure if they would like that.  They are both very into Disney and anything Hollywood/movie stars.  Their #1 goal is to hike to the Hollywood sign if that gives you an idea.  (we just flew into LA after Aulani and went right by the sign.  Had I been prepared, I could have gotten a picture and crossed it off the list, haha)  Maybe we can mix it up with some other things.  Lots of people have recommended the tar pits.


----------



## SteveMP

Amw1064 said:


> Hmmmm, not sure if they would like that.  They are both very into Disney and anything Hollywood/movie stars.  Their #1 goal is to hike to the Hollywood sign if that gives you an idea.  (we just flew into LA after Aulani and went right by the sign.  Had I been prepared, I could have gotten a picture and crossed it off the list, haha)  Maybe we can mix it up with some other things.  Lots of people have recommended the tar pits.



Ah, ok, hiking to the sign is completely different than seeing it from one of the viewpoiints.  To hike up, i've only done the Brush Canyon trail which is a bit of a hike.  I did it to also see "the batcave".  But there are a couple easier/shorter trails, not sure how good a shape everyone is in for the hike.  Some spots are hard to park in. It can also get pretty dang hot so whatever you do bring more water than you think you will need!

The Hollywood and Highland center is a cool mall that is next to the walk of fame and chinese theater.  Not far away is the wax museum which they may also like


----------



## SMD

I would Google The Grove and see if they want to go there. It's next to The Original Farmer's Market, so Google that too. It's also right next to CBS Television City, which isn't accessible to the public, but you may be able to get free tickets to So You Think You Can Dance or Dancing with the Stars if either are going during your visit. I suggested LACMA because of the Urban Light installation, which lots of people post on social media. It's less than a mile to walk from one to the other. For the Hollywood sign, you'll see it from Hollywood & Highland (next to Chinese Theater), but they might like the view from the Griffith Observatory too. There's a hiking trail to get closer to the sign from just outside the observatory parking lot. I wouldn't invest too much time with the walk of fame or Chinese Theater, you can easily see those and walk up and down the street for an hour or however long you get in free parking at Hollywood and Highland. In addition to Santa Monica Pier I'd add Third Street Promenade, which is a few blocks away. Again, I'd look at Google to see what you'd want to do there.


----------



## mastodon

Any suggestions where to stay to do all the above activities. I have a reservation at the Hilton Universal but am thinking we will not go there since we just went in orlando a year ago. Don't want something too expensive- so under $200-$300/night but central to all.

Any tours to recommend like Access Hollywood or TMZ?


----------



## SMD

mastodon said:


> Any suggestions where to stay to do all the above activities. I have a reservation at the Hilton Universal but am thinking we will not go there since we just went in orlando a year ago. Don't want something too expensive- so under $200-$300/night but central to all.
> 
> Any tours to recommend like Access Hollywood or TMZ?


Sportmen's Lodge and The Garland both have free shuttles to USH, so you can do CityWalk or add a day at USH if you decide.


----------



## SMD

From something in another thread I just thought of some more places to Google. Malibu Country Mart/Malibu Lagoon State Beach, Brentwood Country Mart/Montana Ave (Brentwood), The Getty Center (or Getty Villa in Malibu), The Ivy/Robertson Blvd (or The Ivy at the Shore), West Hollywod (Griddle Cafe).


----------



## Amw1064

Thanks for all the ideas.  I think we would need the easiest hike (if any) to the Hollywood sign. I will look up all these suggestions. We are flying in early on a Friday. How many nights should we plan for the LA/Hollywood part?  Wanted to make sure we hit Disneyland during the week.


----------



## SMD

Amw1064 said:


> Thanks for all the ideas.  I think we would need the easiest hike (if any) to the Hollywood sign. I will look up all these suggestions. We are flying in early on a Friday. How many nights should we plan for the LA/Hollywood part?  Wanted to make sure we hit Disneyland during the week.


You have to decide what you want to do, how much time you want to devote to each activity and where you're staying. We want to go to Hollywood and see the sign and celebrities is really vague.


----------



## SteveMP

SMD said:


> You have to decide what you want to do, how much time you want to devote to each activity and where you're staying. We want to go to Hollywood and see the sign and celebrities is really vague.



Exactly, the longer hike is over 6 miles with quite a but of elevation, so could be half day or longer right there.  If you do one of the "stars' homes" tour that could be a half day.  If you do the hop on hop off bus that could be half/full day.

For a shorter hike, google all of the trail heads.  I know there was one that was much shorter and steeper, and there was an "easy" one but I remembered the residents at one of them complaining about all the people parking in their neighborhoods and littering etc so there were some parking restrictions and possibly trailhead closure or hours etc.


----------



## SMD

SteveMP said:


> Exactly, the longer hike is over 6 miles with quite a but of elevation, so could be half day or longer right there.  If you do one of the "stars' homes" tour that could be a half day.  If you do the hop on hop off bus that could be half/full day.
> 
> For a shorter hike, google all of the trail heads.  I know there was one that was much shorter and steeper, and there was an "easy" one but I remembered the residents at one of them complaining about all the people parking in their neighborhoods and littering etc so there were some parking restrictions and possibly trailhead closure or hours etc.


If you mean Beachwood, yes, it's completely closed.

What are their expectations with hiking to the sign? There are fences around it and you can't get very close. If they just want to do a popular hike that lots of people post photos of, I'd look into the short loop at Runyon Canyon. One thing you could do is since you're arriving on Friday morning, let the kids make a plan for what they want to to for most of Friday and all day Saturday. Plan to actually stay Saturday in the LA area, so that you can step in and shift things to a half day Sunday before heading down to DLR for Sunday night and parks Monday. It also really depends on how much you're really letting the kids dictate your activities. But since they seem to be the ones with the interest, let them research the options.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Agree about the Runyon Canyon recommendation. Do the girls understand that the sign itself isn't on public property? You can be arrested for trespassing for hiking right up to the sign itself. Did they see and like "La La Land"? You can Google many lists of the landmarks in the movie and how to find them. That might make a fun day if they want to choose which landmarks they really want to see. We have friends from the midwest who just did a day tour of "La La Land" sites: e.g. Urban Light installation, Observatory, Chateau Marmont, etc. Got great photos and had a great time.


----------



## Amw1064

theluckyrabbit said:


> Agree about the Runyon Canyon recommendation. Do the girls understand that the sign itself isn't on public property? You can be arrested for trespassing for hiking right up to the sign itself. Did they see and like "La La Land"? You can Google many lists of the landmarks in the movie and how to find them. That might make a fun day if they want to choose which landmarks they really want to see. We have friends from the midwest who just did a day tour of "La La Land" sites: e.g. Urban Light installation, Observatory, Chateau Marmont, etc. Got great photos and had a great time.


Omg, my daughter would flip for a La La Land  tour. She already told me she wanted to find all the spots for the movie including the street scene when they walk to the cars together.   Yes, I have read that you cant actually go to the sign, I miswrote what I meant for that.  They just didn't want the sign to be a spec in the distance but none of us parents would be up for the kind of hike I think it requires to get really close. (also I am not that adventurous or have any plans of getting arrested)


----------



## Amw1064

SMD said:


> If you mean Beachwood, yes, it's completely closed.
> 
> What are their expectations with hiking to the sign? There are fences around it and you can't get very close. If they just want to do a popular hike that lots of people post photos of, I'd look into the short loop at Runyon Canyon. One thing you could do is since you're arriving on Friday morning, let the kids make a plan for what they want to to for most of Friday and all day Saturday. Plan to actually stay Saturday in the LA area, so that you can step in and shift things to a half day Sunday before heading down to DLR for Sunday night and parks Monday. It also really depends on how much you're really letting the kids dictate your activities. But since they seem to be the ones with the interest, let them research the options.


This is the girls trip.  We promised them they could go to Disneyland together and then we decided we would visit family (in the middle of the state) and add LA/Hollywood into the mix.  Believe me, if it not something I want to do, we don't do it, haha.   I have been writing everything down and thank everyone for all the suggestions.  We are DVC members and have gone to Aulani the last 3 summers so I am giving up Aulani for this. I know all things Disney World and Disney cruise related but CA and Disneyland are all new for me. This board was so helpful when we planned our first Aulani trip so love getting all the suggestions.  

So I think we will arrive Friday and stay 3 nights in LA area, then switch to Disneyland on Monday and stay 4 nights. Friday night will drive and spend remaining time with family.  I haven't even begun the Disneyland part of this trip but am hoping to use my DVC points for that part of the stay. (although I heard most likely that is not a great chance)  Figured we could start planning this part of the trip.  I do understand traffic is bad but is there one area we should look to stay?  I would prefer to stay the 3 nights in the same hotel.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Have the girls make a list of the things they most want to see (maybe limit it to the top 10?). Then plot the locations on Google. You should be able to see if the sites are more centrally located or if there is a city that is generally close to most of the sites. Come back here to ask when you have some possibilities. That way we can recommend places to stay that would make the most efficient use of your driving and sightseeing time.


----------



## SteveMP

I found this site that has a map of the La La Land sites:  https://la.curbed.com/maps/la-la-land-filming-locations My girls would actually love this too.  I may have to drive up to see a few of these we haven't already seen.  Personally I would probably stay in Studio City to see all of these.  But then again I am familiar with that area from staying there for other things. But if you find some places you are thinking about write them down here and people can respond if needed.


----------



## ExcitedMama

Definitely skip the tar pits. There isn't anything to actually see, even my 4 year old boy was bored. I'm a Nor Cal native so I know nothing about your side of the country, have they seen large dinosaur skeletons? If not would they be interested? I hadn't seen them in person before going as an adult and was really awed. There are a lot of movies that show those scenes but nothing like going in person! If that might interest them go to the Natural History Museum. What about space? It's pretty amazing to stand under the Endeavor, again you have no idea of the size until you have stood under it!

Where are you going mid state? Would you be driving down to LA? Would you want to add in Hearst Castle?


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

ExcitedMama said:


> Definitely skip the tar pits. There isn't anything to actually see, even my 4 year old boy was bored.


It is an excellent one-of-a-kind museum for seeing mastodon and saber tooth tiger bones.  The tar pits look like water ponds with a heavy oil slick.  It was fascinating, but not something we would repeat.


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

Amw1064 said:


> They do not want to do the actual Universal theme park.  We live in Florida and go to ours.


I've been to Universal Studios in both Florida and California, and California is _much_ better.  The rides are the same, generally, but the wait times are shorter.  Namely, Hollywood Universal's tram tour includes several attractions in one ride.  But Universal Florida built each of those rides as separate attractions, each with their own separate line.  I haven't been to either recently, but nonetheless, you would be best served to skip Hollywood Universal.


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

Amw1064 said:


> Any area you would recommend to stay near for our 2 or 3 nights over in that area?


There are some cheap hotels to be had in the Hollywood area, but they are shoddy and near the red light district.  Pay more and stay elsewhere.


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

Amw1064 said:


> They are both very into Disney and anything Hollywood/movie stars.


I loved attending the taping of the Tonight Show, and seeing several icons on a studio tour, like the actual cube structure for the Hollywood Squares (it's so small in person).  You can also get advance tickets for attending some tapings, they always need filler audience for the game shows.  When we were in Hollywood, they were taping street scenes for a Clint Eastwood movie, but there were throngs of crowds everywhere and we never got close.


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

SMD said:


> Malibu Country Mart/Malibu Lagoon State Beach...


Malibu has a Hollywood connection, as the setting for the sitcom _Two and a Half Men_.  The opening credits show an aerial view of the houses along Malibu Beach.


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

SMD said:


> In addition to Santa Monica Pier I'd add Third Street Promenade, which is a few blocks away.


Venice Beach and Muscle Beach are 2-1/2 miles south, and buses run between them.


----------



## SteveMP

Coral Reef Diver said:


> Malibu has a Hollywood connection, as the setting for the sitcom _Two and a Half Men_.  The opening credits show an aerial view of the houses along Malibu Beach.



Funny you say that.  The first time I ever drove up to Leo carillo state beach I was looking around and had a feeling that I had been there before, even though I knew I never had.  Then realized I knew it from the opening credits of the show.


----------



## shelemm

FYI: TV audiences don't usually include kids.  Minimum ages vary, though, so check in advance.

As you get closer to your dates, you might want to check out if there are any Hollywood premieres or other movie events going on while you are there.  When I was there with my kids, we attended a Yellow Carpet event (not as fancy as Red Carpet), the premiere of a film.  And the cast of the movie was there and music and food were included with the ticket price.  in the audience was Rainn Wilson from The Office and Jennette McCurdy from iCarly.  My son talked to Rainn Wilson and both of my kids spoke to McCurdy (and got her autograph).

Check the schedule of the Egyptian theatre, sometimes used for special events, and also the ArcLight CineramaDome, also used for special events and every once in a while they even project movies onto the dome itself.  Plus you can just Google phrases like "Hollywood premieres."


----------



## oakleycat

For 15 year old girls obsessed with Hollywood/stars, I would definitely skip the Tar Pits.  They're interesting and my boys love them but teenage girls are not the target audience.  For them I'd do the WB tour, Hollywood including maybe a bus tour of the sights/stars homes (cheesy but sounds like what they're looking for), check out the Walk of Fame/Chinese Theatre, mall time at Hollywood & Highland and/or The Grove, maybe at show at the Pantages if they're interested in theater.  If you have the budget, stay somewhere with the Hollywood vibe like the W, Roosevelt, Garland, etc.  For the Hollywood sign, if you're not interested in hiking and just want a picture from not too far away, just drive up to the Overlook on Mulholland.  There's a plaque and a great picture spot. Or even easier, just take a picture from the bridge at Hollywood and Higland.


----------



## Amw1064

oakleycat said:


> For 15 year old girls obsessed with Hollywood/stars, I would definitely skip the Tar Pits.  They're interesting and my boys love them but teenage girls are not the target audience.  For them I'd do the WB tour, Hollywood including maybe a bus tour of the sights/stars homes (cheesy but sounds like what they're looking for), check out the Walk of Fame/Chinese Theatre, mall time at Hollywood & Highland and/or The Grove, maybe at show at the Pantages if they're interested in theater.  If you have the budget, stay somewhere with the Hollywood vibe like the W, Roosevelt, Garland, etc.  For the Hollywood sign, if you're not interested in hiking and just want a picture from not too far away, just drive up to the Overlook on Mulholland.  There's a plaque and a great picture spot. Or even easier, just take a picture from the bridge at Hollywood and Higland.


You hit it perfectly!


----------



## shelemm

If you are looking for inexpensive accommodations in LA, check out the Rodeway in Culver City.   Nothing glamorous, I assure you, but perfectly nice old-fashioned motel at a great location.


----------



## paintingoncelluloid

oakleycat said:


> For 15 year old girls obsessed with Hollywood/stars, I would definitely skip the Tar Pits.  They're interesting and my boys love them but teenage girls are not the target audience.  For them I'd do the WB tour, Hollywood including maybe a bus tour of the sights/stars homes (cheesy but sounds like what they're looking for), check out the Walk of Fame/Chinese Theatre, mall time at Hollywood & Highland and/or The Grove, maybe at show at the Pantages if they're interested in theater.  If you have the budget, stay somewhere with the Hollywood vibe like the W, Roosevelt, Garland, etc.  For the Hollywood sign, if you're not interested in hiking and just want a picture from not too far away, just drive up to the Overlook on Mulholland.  There's a plaque and a great picture spot. Or even easier, just take a picture from the bridge at Hollywood and Higland.



I want to second that I think Oakley cat is right on.  If I were you I would prioritize The Grove/Farmers' Market and Santa Monica Pier/Third Street Promenade (super Instagrammable, potential for celebrity sightings), the Warner Brothers studio tour (if they're interested in how movies get made -- you get to tour backlots and soundstages, and it is the backlot from La La Land), and spend an hour at Hollywood & Highland seeing the Walk of Fame/Chinese Theater and taking a picture of the Hollywood Sign from the mall. (They have specifically designed the entire structure of the mall to make this a good spot to see the sign.). And a final note about the sign: something that's hard to describe is that you can see it from tons of places all over town -- it's just kinda...there.  And not even as a speck in the distance, but as a huge fixture of the landscape.  You'll be able to take a good picture from Hollywood and Highland, but then you'll have fun spotting it as you drive around town.


----------



## Amw1064

paintingoncelluloid said:


> I want to second that I think Oakley cat is right on.  If I were you I would prioritize The Grove/Farmers' Market and Santa Monica Pier/Third Street Promenade (super Instagrammable, potential for celebrity sightings), the Warner Brothers studio tour (if they're interested in how movies get made -- you get to tour backlots and soundstages, and it is the backlot from La La Land), and spend an hour at Hollywood & Highland seeing the Walk of Fame/Chinese Theater and taking a picture of the Hollywood Sign from the mall. (They have specifically designed the entire structure of the mall to make this a good spot to see the sign.). And a final note about the sign: something that's hard to describe is that you can see it from tons of places all over town -- it's just kinda...there.  And not even as a speck in the distance, but as a huge fixture of the landscape.  You'll be able to take a good picture from Hollywood and Highland, but then you'll have fun spotting it as you drive around town.


Thankyou!  I need to get back to my planning.  Had some unplanned surgery last week and just getting back to normal.


----------



## Ryan120420

The Griffith Observatory.   

Its FREE.

You have clear view of the Hollywood sign

Several movies including La La Land have filmed there.

The views of the Los Angleles area are absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Frozen2014

We're doing very similar to you and can report back in a few weeks.  Starting in LA (staying at Hollywood Orchid Suites near Dolby centre). We are doing one day at Universal (which I know you said you are skipping), doing Warner Brother tour, Santa Monica Pier (whole area looks nice/fun), and I found a tour that covers some of the things mentioned...walk of fame, Griffith Observatory, Beverly Hills, star homes, The Grove and Farmer's Market, Sunset Blvd, etc.  It looks like a good mix.  We're spending 4 nights in Hollywood and 5 nights for Disney (4 day park hopper).  Will also probably go to the wax museum, and maybe Ripleys as my son loves that kind of thing.

Was also on the fence about La Brae tar pits but doesn't sound so good from here.  Not sure if kids would be bored.


----------



## Amw1064

Frozen2014 said:


> We're doing very similar to you and can report back in a few weeks.  Starting in LA (staying at Hollywood Orchid Suites near Dolby centre). We are doing one day at Universal (which I know you said you are skipping), doing Warner Brother tour, Santa Monica Pier (whole area looks nice/fun), and I found a tour that covers some of the things mentioned...walk of fame, Griffith Observatory, Beverly Hills, star homes, The Grove and Farmer's Market, Sunset Blvd, etc.  It looks like a good mix.  We're spending 4 nights in Hollywood and 5 nights for Disney (4 day park hopper).  Will also probably go to the wax museum, and maybe Ripleys as my son loves that kind of thing.
> 
> Was also on the fence about La Brae tar pits but doesn't sound so good from here.  Not sure if kids would be bored.



Please report back after your trip.   Sounds like we will be doing lots of the same things.  Where are you staying by Disney?  What tour are you doing?   Have a great trip and can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## JenniBarra

Something your girls might like would be The Hollywood Museum. It's on North Highland so probably close to where it sounds like you may be spending time anyway (i.e. Walk of Fame.) It's in the old Max Factor building so it also includes some exhibits related to glamour makeup for past starlets. When I visited a few years or so ago, it had a mix of both old and new Hollywood so they can see things that may have high appeal to them, like costumes from the Hunger Games.


----------



## Amw1064

Just bumping up my thread.  We have bought the tickets so this is a go.  We will arrive around 9:30 in the morning on a Friday and stay in Hollywood area.  At some point on Monday we will move to Grand CA at Disney.  We are DVC members so this will save us a ton of money.  Buying the 4 day hopper pass for Tuesday-Friday and will head to the aiport on Saturday morning to fly home.  We are still looking at where to stay in the Hollywood area.  Thinking of somewhere near Hollywood & Highland.  I see the Loews Hollywood hotel is there but pretty pricey in June.  We are considering doing an airbnb with our friends and splitting cost.  Anyone have any recommendations on any?  Thanks so much.

Would Santa Monica pier be a good first stop after we fly in?  I figure room won't be ready until afternoon.


----------



## Frozen2014

Hello.  Your trip sounds similar to our.  So exciting!  We stayed at Hollywood Orchid Suites which is right next to the Loews.  Reasonable and cute boutique hotel.  Rooms a good size and staff great.  We to on an Uber to Santa Monica Pier.  I have pics on my report link below.  We really enjoyed.
We also did 4 day park hopper Tues to Fri, and found adding MaxPaas was great if it's in your budget.
Enjoy your trip!  We lovedc the LA/Disney mix.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Amw1064 said:


> Would Santa Monica pier be a good first stop after we fly in? I figure room won't be ready until afternoon.


It's a good idea. It isn't the most exciting thing, but a good way to kill an hour or 2.


----------



## Amw1064

Anyone want to offer suggestions for which days and how we should do this. Will arrive by 10am on a Friday and leaving LA area some time on Monday. Staying in the Hollywood area (undecided at this point) Loews, Orchid Suites, HIExpress Hollywood? Will have a car. 

Santa Monica Pier, Warner Brothers Studio Tour, The Grove/Farmers Market, Griffith Observatory, Hollywood sign, Walk of fame, Chinese Theater, Hollywood/Highland mall, another other tours you recommend?


----------



## skuttle

Amw1064 said:


> Anyone want to offer suggestions for which days and how we should do this.



We are planning our first trip for June, so I can share our plan, but since we’ve never been I can guarantee that it’s a good plan! We have three boys: 14,7 and 5. Skipping tours because don’t think the younger two would enjoy.

Friday: We arrive around 1030am. Renting a car. Plan to head straight to Santa Monica. Not sure how long we’ll stay there. Spending night at Hollywood holiday inn. I couldn’t justify the price of Loews for the five of us (over $600/night) for one night when we won’t be able to enjoy the hotel. Depending on when we finish Santa Monica, may do some Hollywood stuff (observatory, walk of fame, theater, Hollywood/Highland, etc.).

Saturday: More holywood stuff. Depends on what we get done Friday. Evening will be Dodgers game at 515pm. Spending night at hotel in downtown LA.

Sunday: California science center/Endeavour. Whenever we are done, will head over to Disneyland to check in.


----------



## JHollinsworth

Your trips sound like mine.  We have 11 and 13 year old girls.  We are staying at the Loew's Hollywood in April.  Got a great rate of $288 per night through AAA.  Still trying to figure out exactly what we are doing each day but for now I have:

Flying into LAX Tuesday 4/3 at 12:30pm-  renting a car and heading to Santa Monica Pier and Venice Beach for the day.  Heading to Disneyland Tuesday night after traffic dies down (if there is a such a time) maybe around 8pm.  Checking into Disneys Paradise Pier.

Disneyland Wed and Thursday.  Heading back to LA Friday morning.  Checking into Loew's.  Between Friday and Saturday we want to do all of the same things you have on your list.  Assuming Friday we will do the things around the hotel- Walk of Fame, Chinese Theater, Hollywood sign pics and then not sure.  Saturday we have Warner Bros Studio Tour booked at 10:30am which will take a couple of hours.  Thinking we will do The Grove and Farmer's Market that day.  I do want to do some kind of tour and am looking at Starline Tour Buses and possibly getting a 48 hour pass starting on Friday and doing the red and yellow lines over the Friday and Saturday. But also considering a celebrity tour (I know I have read these are lame and sometimes aren't even showing you any homes but my girls will love it).  So still considering TMZ tour.  I don't know either and am following this thread too!


----------



## Amw1064

JHollinsworth said:


> Your trips sound like mine.  We have 11 and 13 year old girls.  We are staying at the Loew's Hollywood in April.  Got a great rate of $288 per night through AAA.  Still trying to figure out exactly what we are doing each day but for now I have:
> 
> Flying into LAX Tuesday 4/3 at 12:30pm-  renting a car and heading to Santa Monica Pier and Venice Beach for the day.  Heading to Disneyland Tuesday night after traffic dies down (if there is a such a time) maybe around 8pm.  Checking into Disneys Paradise Pier.
> 
> Disneyland Wed and Thursday.  Heading back to LA Friday morning.  Checking into Loew's.  Between Friday and Saturday we want to do all of the same things you have on your list.  Assuming Friday we will do the things around the hotel- Walk of Fame, Chinese Theater, Hollywood sign pics and then not sure.  Saturday we have Warner Bros Studio Tour booked at 10:30am which will take a couple of hours.  Thinking we will do The Grove and Farmer's Market that day.  I do want to do some kind of tour and am looking at Starline Tour Buses and possibly getting a 48 hour pass starting on Friday and doing the red and yellow lines over the Friday and Saturday. But also considering a celebrity tour (I know I have read these are lame and sometimes aren't even showing you any homes but my girls will love it).  So still considering TMZ tour.  I don't know either and am following this thread too!


Did you book online or have AAA get you that rate? It is $1200 for me with taxes for 3 nights if we stay at the Loews.  I know our girls would love a celebrity tour as well.


----------



## JHollinsworth

I just clicked on AAA right on the Loew's website when I was getting the room rate.  It's not too easy to find.  When entering your dates, adults and kids, click on "View More Options" and you can check the AAA box.  I have read the celebrity tours don't show you much because celebrity homes can't be seen from the street.  I'm leaning toward Starline Tours and focusing on the red line.  It should show us most of what we want to see.


----------



## Amw1064

JHollinsworth said:


> I just clicked on AAA right on the Loew's website when I was getting the room rate.  It's not too easy to find.  When entering your dates, adults and kids, click on "View More Options" and you can check the AAA box.  I have read the celebrity tours don't show you much because celebrity homes can't be seen from the street.  I'm leaning toward Starline Tours and focusing on the red line.  It should show us most of what we want to see.


Apparently the $1200 is with AAA.  June is way more expensive.


----------



## Amw1064

JHollinsworth said:


> Your trips sound like mine.  We have 11 and 13 year old girls.  We are staying at the Loew's Hollywood in April.  Got a great rate of $288 per night through AAA.  Still trying to figure out exactly what we are doing each day but for now I have:
> 
> Flying into LAX Tuesday 4/3 at 12:30pm-  renting a car and heading to Santa Monica Pier and Venice Beach for the day.  Heading to Disneyland Tuesday night after traffic dies down (if there is a such a time) maybe around 8pm.  Checking into Disneys Paradise Pier.
> 
> Disneyland Wed and Thursday.  Heading back to LA Friday morning.  Checking into Loew's.  Between Friday and Saturday we want to do all of the same things you have on your list.  Assuming Friday we will do the things around the hotel- Walk of Fame, Chinese Theater, Hollywood sign pics and then not sure.  Saturday we have Warner Bros Studio Tour booked at 10:30am which will take a couple of hours.  Thinking we will do The Grove and Farmer's Market that day.  I do want to do some kind of tour and am looking at Starline Tour Buses and possibly getting a 48 hour pass starting on Friday and doing the red and yellow lines over the Friday and Saturday. But also considering a celebrity tour (I know I have read these are lame and sometimes aren't even showing you any homes but my girls will love it).  So still considering TMZ tour.  I don't know either and am following this thread too!


Just wondering if you confirmed up your plans yet and which tour you decided to go with.  I had TMZ on my list but a few people suggested others.  I know Casey from the Disneyland facebook page recommended Ultimate Hollywood Tours.  I had also been looking at Access Hollywood tour. You will have to report back after your trip as I am almost ready to hit the submit button for the Loews hotel. (there is a prepaid rate of $287) but I hate to prepay so far in advance and waiting on our friends to figure out what they want to do.


----------



## JHollinsworth

Hi- no I have not decided what tour yet.  I have been busy making my Disneyland dining reservations and that's as much as I have done.    I didnt realize there was a Disneyland FB page.   I will get right on it!  I will definitely update after since we go before you and can give you my feedback.


----------



## Amw1064

JHollinsworth said:


> Hi- no I have not decided what tour yet.  I have been busy making my Disneyland dining reservations and that's as much as I have done.    I didnt realize there was a Disneyland FB page.   I will get right on it!  I will definitely update after since we go before you and can give you my feedback.


Disneyland Daily was the site recommended to me.


----------



## Amw1064

We just got back and loved everything about our trip.  Did everything we had planned and the Loews and Grand Californian at Disney did not disappoint.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Wonderful! Glad you enjoyed your trip! If you have time to do a trip report, I think a lot of people would appreciate the information and tips.


----------



## Amw1064

theluckyrabbit said:


> Wonderful! Glad you enjoyed your trip! If you have time to do a trip report, I think a lot of people would appreciate the information and tips.


Will attempt a trip report:

We flew Tampa to LA on a Friday morning flight. We arrived, got luggage, rental car and headed to an early lunch at In & Out Burger.  From there we went straight to Santa Monica Pier.  Let the girls do a few rides and we walked on the beach and touched the ice cold water.  From there we went to the Loews Hollywood hotel to check in.  Of course got stuck in LA traffic but we were prepared and knew it was coming.  We checked in and headed down to find some dinner and walked around for a bit with an early to bed that night as we were use to Florida time.

Day 2 we got up early and walked down the Walk of Fame before the crowds (and glad we did that as it gets mobbed later in the day) Took pics at the favorites and went in a few of the shops. Took a tour of the Dolby Theater (30 minutes for $18).  We enjoyed it and then had lunch at Johnny Rockets in the HOllywood & Highland "mall".  (I thought it was a mall but it is more of an outside place with shops surrounded by the hotel)  We walked about a 15 minute walk down to Sunset Blvd and did the Ultimate Hollywood tour.  We all loved it.  It was so much fun and exciting anticipating who may walk out of their house.   We did drive by Sylvestor Stallone and Oprah in their cars.  We walked back to hotel and went to The Grove.  We had a quick dinner and walked around for a bit. 

Day 3 we went to Griffith Observatory.  My Lala Land obsessed daughter was so excited.  Great place for pictures of the Hollywood sign (even though you could see it from the hotel it is slightly closer view).  We spent an hour or so there and headed to find Walt's Carousel that he took his daughters to.  Girls rode that and then we went to a place called The Chocolate Chair for Dragon's breath dessert.  Something they wanted to do but probably wouldn't waste the time on that again.  Were back to the hotel by 2ish and we spent a few hours up at the pool.  It is on the 5th floor and it was really nice.  You can see the Hollywood sign and Griffith Observatory in the distance.  We had tickets to a movie at El Capitan so after a quick dinner we headed over there.  Stopped in Ghiradelli's after the movie as it is right next door.

Day 4 we went to breakfast and a final walk down Hollywood Blvd.  My daughter was sad to leave.  She loved everything about Hollywood and I have to admit that I did as well.  They had closed Hollywood Blvd over night and were putting up the red carpet for an event the next evening.  We checked out and headed to Burbank to the Warner Brothers Studio tour.  That was a lot of fun and the guide mentioned the restaurant that they filmed part of Lala Land was right around the corner so guess where we had lunch?  It was really good and we took pictures.  "where Mia stood when she first saw Sebastian" and where he played the piano.  Our friends with us who had not seen Lala Land weren't quite as impressed but did enjoy their lunch.  From there we had to say good bye to Hollywood and head towards Disneyland.  We sat in bad bad traffic, but again were expecting it so no worries.  We dropped our friends at their hotel and on to the Grand Californian for us.  We had 5 great days split between Disneyland and CA Adventure.  We can't wait to go back some day.  (my daughter is hoping, begging, pleading to go in September for her 16th birthday)


----------



## DizneyMommy

Glad you had a great trip!!


----------



## skuttle

Amw1064 said:


> Will attempt a trip report:
> 
> We flew Tampa to LA on a Friday morning flight. We arrived, got luggage, rental car and headed to an early lunch at In & Out Burger.  From there we went straight to Santa Monica Pier.  Let the girls do a few rides and we walked on the beach and touched the ice cold water.  From there we went to the Loews Hollywood hotel to check in.  Of course got stuck in LA traffic but we were prepared and knew it was coming.  We checked in and headed down to find some dinner and walked around for a bit with an early to bed that night as we were use to Florida time.
> 
> Day 2 we got up early and walked down the Walk of Fame before the crowds (and glad we did that as it gets mobbed later in the day) Took pics at the favorites and went in a few of the shops. Took a tour of the Dolby Theater (30 minutes for $18).  We enjoyed it and then had lunch at Johnny Rockets in the HOllywood & Highland "mall".  (I thought it was a mall but it is more of an outside place with shops surrounded by the hotel)  We walked about a 15 minute walk down to Sunset Blvd and did the Ultimate Hollywood tour.  We all loved it.  It was so much fun and exciting anticipating who may walk out of their house.   We did drive by Sylvestor Stallone and Oprah in their cars.  We walked back to hotel and went to The Grove.  We had a quick dinner and walked around for a bit.
> 
> Day 3 we went to Griffith Observatory.  My Lala Land obsessed daughter was so excited.  Great place for pictures of the Hollywood sign (even though you could see it from the hotel it is slightly closer view).  We spent an hour or so there and headed to find Walt's Carousel that he took his daughters to.  Girls rode that and then we went to a place called The Chocolate Chair for Dragon's breath dessert.  Something they wanted to do but probably wouldn't waste the time on that again.  Were back to the hotel by 2ish and we spent a few hours up at the pool.  It is on the 5th floor and it was really nice.  You can see the Hollywood sign and Griffith Observatory in the distance.  We had tickets to a movie at El Capitan so after a quick dinner we headed over there.  Stopped in Ghiradelli's after the movie as it is right next door.
> 
> Day 4 we went to breakfast and a final walk down Hollywood Blvd.  My daughter was sad to leave.  She loved everything about Hollywood and I have to admit that I did as well.  They had closed Hollywood Blvd over night and were putting up the red carpet for an event the next evening.  We checked out and headed to Burbank to the Warner Brothers Studio tour.  That was a lot of fun and the guide mentioned the restaurant that they filmed part of Lala Land was right around the corner so guess where we had lunch?  It was really good and we took pictures.  "where Mia stood when she first saw Sebastian" and where he played the piano.  Our friends with us who had not seen Lala Land weren't quite as impressed but did enjoy their lunch.  From there we had to say good bye to Hollywood and head towards Disneyland.  We sat in bad bad traffic, but again were expecting it so no worries.  We dropped our friends at their hotel and on to the Grand Californian for us.  We had 5 great days split between Disneyland and CA Adventure.  We can't wait to go back some day.  (my daughter is hoping, begging, pleading to go in September for her 16th birthday)



How was Loews?


----------



## webcreatrix

I'm glad you enjoyed your trip! We did many of the same things, but in a much more compressed amount of time. My 15 year old is also dying to go back. She's ready to move to LA.


----------



## Frozen2014

Love your report.  So happy to hear you had an amazing time in LA.  Reading your days, it brings back lots of memowmemof our trip last year (just different order).  Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## Amw1064

skuttle said:


> How was Loews?


We loved it.  The location could not be beat.  Our friends said it wasn't worth the money but I guess we each have our own opinion.


----------



## Amw1064

webcreatrix said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your trip! We did many of the same things, but in a much more compressed amount of time. My 15 year old is also dying to go back. She's ready to move to LA.


How many days were you there?  My daughter wants to go back and we would have to fly on a Thursday night and back on Monday.  Just not sure we could get enough in.  She wants to bring her best friend and do 2 days in Hollywood and 1 at Disney/CA.


----------



## oakleycat

Glad you had a good trip!


----------



## webcreatrix

Amw1064 said:


> How many days were you there?  My daughter wants to go back and we would have to fly on a Thursday night and back on Monday.  Just not sure we could get enough in.  She wants to bring her best friend and do 2 days in Hollywood and 1 at Disney/CA.



We had four nights. I had the family come down at the end of a work trip out to Glendale over Labor Day weekend. They arrived Saturday at 4:30 at LAX. We stayed at the Loews, walked over to Hollywood & Highland, had dinner at Cabo Wabo Cantina that night. We did the Hollywood Walk of Fame after dinner, seeing the theaters from the outside only. Sunday morning we had an early tour at Warner Bros studio. Pretty Little Liars, Batman, Gilmour Girls, Wonder Woman, and Big Bang Theory set were a huge hit with my crew!

After that, we visited Staples center (son is a HUGE basketball fan) and ate lunch at a restaurant near there. Headed to Huntington Beach for dinner on the beach with a friend, then checked into the Fairfield Anaheim Sunday night. No beach as son was in a cast. 

Went to Disneyland to pick up our tickets and checked out the atmosphere at Disneyland. We had three nights there, so that little bit the first evening and then two more full days. Flew out of LAX Wednesday morning at 11am. It was a whirlwind tour, for sure, but fun and worth it. 

Now I have to go back to Glendale the week of July 9th and am tempted to tack on the family for that trip for a few days if I can swing it. Would love to see the Griffith observatory and do the Paramount tour!


----------



## webcreatrix

Oh, and we used to have an office in Santa Monica, but the family hasn't been there. Would love to bike Santa Monica to Venice, see the Getty and Groves.


----------



## Amw1064

We booked the tickets.  Now the planning again.  Only can squeeze in Thursday night to Monday morning.  Going to try Paramount studio tour since we just did Warner Brothers and she requested dinner at The Grove.  Other than that, not sure what we are going to do.  She really wants to see the Ellen show but I don't think she realizes how hard to get tickets.  Anyone have advice?


----------



## Amw1064

webcreatrix said:


> We had four nights. I had the family come down at the end of a work trip out to Glendale over Labor Day weekend. They arrived Saturday at 4:30 at LAX. We stayed at the Loews, walked over to Hollywood & Highland, had dinner at Cabo Wabo Cantina that night. We did the Hollywood Walk of Fame after dinner, seeing the theaters from the outside only. Sunday morning we had an early tour at Warner Bros studio. Pretty Little Liars, Batman, Gilmour Girls, Wonder Woman, and Big Bang Theory set were a huge hit with my crew!
> 
> After that, we visited Staples center (son is a HUGE basketball fan) and ate lunch at a restaurant near there. Headed to Huntington Beach for dinner on the beach with a friend, then checked into the Fairfield Anaheim Sunday night. No beach as son was in a cast.
> 
> Went to Disneyland to pick up our tickets and checked out the atmosphere at Disneyland. We had three nights there, so that little bit the first evening and then two more full days. Flew out of LAX Wednesday morning at 11am. It was a whirlwind tour, for sure, but fun and worth it.
> 
> Now I have to go back to Glendale the week of July 9th and am tempted to tack on the family for that trip for a few days if I can swing it. Would love to see the Griffith observatory and do the Paramount tour!


How was the Anaheim Fairfield Inn?  Thinking of booking it for our 2 nights in that area.  We were able to stay at Grand Californian for our last trip but nothing available through DVC for September and it is way out of our price range. I just want something clean and close and see a lot of people mention the Fairfield.


----------



## webcreatrix

Amw1064 said:


> How was the Anaheim Fairfield Inn?  Thinking of booking it for our 2 nights in that area.  We were able to stay at Grand Californian for our last trip but nothing available through DVC for September and it is way out of our price range. I just want something clean and close and see a lot of people mention the Fairfield.



It's reasonably close to Disneyland. I would stay there again. Very reasonable, lots of quick dining options if you get back late. I would only change for something closer or the waterpark at main gate.


----------



## Amw1064

webcreatrix said:


> It's reasonably close to Disneyland. I would stay there again. Very reasonable, lots of quick dining options if you get back late. I would only change for something closer or the waterpark at main gate.


Do you suggest anything closer? We do not need waterpark.


----------



## Amw1064

adding a video of our LA/Hollywood/Santa Monica part of trip that my daughter made


----------



## webcreatrix

I love it!


----------



## sheri236

Great video!! Got me so excited for our trip in 4 days, doing so many of the same things!


----------



## Amw1064

sheri236 said:


> Great video!! Got me so excited for our trip in 4 days, doing so many of the same things!


Please let us know how your trip went and everything you did.  We are doing a quick whirlwind trip back for my daughter's 16th birthday (september) and trying to think of other things to do as well.   Have a great trip!


----------



## sheri236

We are also celebrating my youngest daughters 16th birthday! We have so many things we want to see, hopefully it all comes together!


----------



## Amw1064

sheri236 said:


> We are also celebrating my youngest daughters 16th birthday! We have so many things we want to see, hopefully it all comes together!


Can't wait to hear what you did!!!  Please report back.


----------



## Amw1064

sheri236 said:


> We are also celebrating my youngest daughters 16th birthday! We have so many things we want to see, hopefully it all comes together!


Did you go on your trip?   Trying to get ideas of something new for this trip that a 16 year old would like.


----------

